# Newbie here



## Guest (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey guys, I am 16 so I don't own a Z, but I am really into rallying, and am helping my friend fix up his Z for AutoCross. I thought I could learn a lot here, and help him out a bit...he got the Z for cheap, but the morons who had it, turned the battery around, and it made contact with the hood :dumbass: , and caused a fire, and so we redid the entire wiring harness. And there is a huge rust spot under the battery. And a long list of other things! Including the bad paint job, oh ya..the year is a 77'. Pretty nice.


----------



## 350z-tech (Jan 24, 2004)

nissan_driftRB25 said:


> Hey guys, I am 16 so I don't own a Z, but I am really into rallying, and am helping my friend fix up his Z for AutoCross. I thought I could learn a lot here, and help him out a bit...he got the Z for cheap, but the morons who had it, turned the battery around, and it made contact with the hood :dumbass: , and caused a fire, and so we redid the entire wiring harness. And there is a huge rust spot under the battery. And a long list of other things! Including the bad paint job, oh ya..the year is a 77'. Pretty nice.


WOW i guess u can say he was a dumbass


----------

